# any help?



## tezembo87 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi I've taken steriods now for a good few years.. and i know a fair bit but recently just got some new gear called pestige pharma (sus 250+eq300) whilst injecting It stung and I could smell alcohol very strongly.. as I've never had this before i was woundering iv its normal or have i been had off.. and i actual fact its fake and ive just injecting pure alcohol?

Thanks..


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

was it oil based?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Both say they contain Benzyl alcohol!

The sting will be the alcohol.


----------



## Marcus G (Aug 4, 2013)

It sounds like you just hit a really bad spot did you aspirate? And where did you inject?


----------

